# Rib Cook Today



## Paymaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Tossed a rack of St Louis Style Spares and a rack of Baby Backs on the Ole Akorn today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2017)

OMGoodness!  Lovely and I am so drooling now.

Thanks PayMaster!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2017)

Those ribs are a thing of beauty.  

The rest of the plate looks delicious too!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2017)

nice!!!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 27, 2017)

Yum!!!   I miss grilling...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 27, 2017)

Looking good! Did you put them on at different times or pull the backs first? I find that the backs cook quicker. Do you pull the  membrane?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 27, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Looking good! Did you put them on at different times or pull the backs first? I find that the backs cook quicker. Do you pull the  membrane?



I pulled them at the same time. The BB were for my wife and she like them fall off the bone and sauced. The spares were mine and I like mine firmer and unsauced. Both racks were perfect for our individual likes. Hers broke when I lifted them from the grate. She was very pleased. I do strip away the membrane.

Thanks Y'all!


----------

